# '97 Evinrude "Slow Start"



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Picked up a used pontoon boat last week with 97 Evinrude 115HP (oil and fuel injected). Compression is good, changed lower unit lube and spark plugs right away. Had bad start battery so went to Walmart and replaced with an Everstart Marine 650 cranking amp battery.

I plan on running a few cans of sea foam through it to hopefullly clean up the inside a bit. When on cold start, it takes a while to get started initially. Have to rev up the RPM's and then it dies, repeat process a few times then once it runs we are ok. Takes 2 attempts to start afterwards.

Any suggesstions on what I can do or add to fuel to make it easier to start? I assume the 650 cranking amps on that new battery should be fine.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Neverstart batteries are the highest failure battery we have ever seen in boats.

If you spin an older johnson or evinrude too sloow while cranking the ignition can have problems.



Batteries the rule is the bigger the better, you can't have too many cranking amps.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

gotcha. May go back with larger Interstate or something like that. Even though this is a "start" battery, can I just add it to my exising accessories battery in parallel for longer life for stereo/amp/lights/etc ?


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes you can.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

You should also check your ignition switch I had a Johnson 48 Spl and a 112 evinrude Spl that had problems starting... The ignition key switch goes bad on them often you should replace it I think there around $20.00. Trust me its worth the money while your at it you should get 2 and keep one on the boat I had the problem happen out in the water where the ignition just shorts out and then you don't get any spark or very little that could be your problem starting. Good Luck to you PM me if this helped you. PS i replaced 2 on my 112 SPL. Also Gavin At the Maintenance Shoppe is a good Guy I Highly Recommend him He fixed mine.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks Reel Sick, will look into that as well.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

You may also not be starting it correctly. You said it is fuel injected........ the 115 was a carb only engine that year. You have to use the choke to get it started.


----------



## J&E Marine (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello manual choke the eng. if it starts right awaqy replacechoke solenoid. Want to know how to man choke, call the expert.


----------

